# Rental villa in Ain Sohkna wanted



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anyone have the contact details or links for finding a villa for renting at Ain Sokhna?
Preferably Stella or closer to Cairo than Porto. A group of friends and I are looking to rent a villa for a weekend.

Anyone rented one before or can recommend anyone to contact?

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

We have a villa for rent but it is at Stella de mare sea view 1 ten minutes drive after Porto sokhna


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

shaks said:


> We have a villa for rent but it is at Stella de mare sea view 1 ten minutes drive after Porto sokhna


Hi there!

Do you have details of your villa? Do you have it advertised online anywhere?


----------

